# Quote Issue



## ballen0351 (Apr 27, 2014)

Whats up with the quote function its being strange


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Whats up with the quote function its being strange



Dunno.  Bumping this to the techie folks.


----------

